# af pains but no af



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone had a similar situation!
My af has been due for the last 3 days (today being day 35 which is when it normally arrives) but i think i ovulated on day 19 which would make yesterday due date. Anyway, yesterday i had af pains for about 9hrs or so but no bleeding. I have been spotting since day 31 light pink/brown discharge on/off (sorry tmi!) which would be approx from 12dpo. I haven't had any red blood at all! Also my nips are like bullets (sorry again tmi!) I haven't been spotting (even then it's only when i wipe) since some time into the af pains yesterday. 

I've got a sample of urine waiting to do a test but can't bring myself to do it yet, as when i was last preg when my af was due the test was neg but a week later it was faint pos then a week after that it was darker (unfortunately i miscarried at 8.5 wks). I didn't have any of these pains that time. This is a natural cycle as we are giving ourselves some time before we have tx again.

Any ideas!!!!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Cycles can vary, so really it´s up to you whether to do a test now or wait. I would suggest doing a test so at least you have some info to deal with as sitting there looking at the urine sample isn´t the best idea.

Ruth


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah, thanks Ruth...I did a clearplan test and it was neg. I don't know how sensitive these ones are. I know the clearplan easy measures 25mIU/ml HCG!! I've been out to try and get a more sensitive one like this but to avail as yet. Still no bleeding or spotting which is very unusual.

I'm prob being over optimistic and thinking that my HCG levels have not got to a high enough stage yet like last time. I did lose some brownish heavier discharge yesterday morning once (i normally spot every month and it gets stronger up until my period) but now there is nothing except some very light pink spotting when i wipe every now and then.
I know you'll prob advise me to wait a few more days but i would really like to know if period pains without bleeding on the day of expected period is normal or not!! ANYONE?

Thanks very much for reading...the ever hopeful....and impatient....
Thanks for your reply Ruth


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi,
I was due to come on in Sept and around the time I was due on I had stomach cramps and sore boobies. A couple of weeks later when I still hadnt come on I done a test and it was positive. Unfortunatly I lost it on 17th Oct, But if I was you I would do another test.
Hope this is a help, let us know how you get on.
Good Luck
Lisa


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Lisa that was really helpful and i'm so sorry for your loss.

I am still having slight period pains (today but not yesterday!!!) but with no bleeding just some spotting every now and then. I'ts very frustrating and am thinking 'someone's having a laugh' with me...... I want to give it a few more days until i test again because of last time my levels weren't high enough early on in the preg. Nipples still like bullets (sorry tmi!). It's just such a new thing for me to have period pains without any bleeding, I do understand that you can have light bleeding in early preg and period pains may be the uterus changing shape or the embryo embedding....who knows...I'll let you know. Also getting some slight nausea (but that's prob stress..)

Good luck to you and things do get better after time so hang on in there.....


----------

